
Control and monitor React Native apps from the comfort of your console - skellock
https://github.com/skellock/reactotron
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

